# Something in tegu eye!!please help



## Jakegreenwood (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi my little red tegu may have something in his eye but i cant tell what it is, any help????






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Apr 15, 2017)

On the right side of hid eye

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Blurry, but wondering if it is a tick.


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Apr 15, 2017)

No its not a tick it looks almost like he has shedding because he is shedding around his eye and some dirt got in it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Apr 15, 2017)

Because he in on eco earth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Apr 15, 2017)

And it does not seem to be bothering him at all he has eaten and pooped today and he has his eyes open whenever hes out, he looks fine just i think theres some dirt stuck in between shedding and skin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

